# Extra remote control



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Anyone know if it's possible to get hold of extra remote controls for the new TiVo ? I suppose my question is whether it uses a proprietary Virgin remote or whether one can use the generic American one. I have a feed from our main TV in the lounge to a TV in the bedroom with a video sender for transmitting the IR remote signal.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I'd also be interested. Most of the buttons are the same as V+ though.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

smokie said:


> I'd also be interested. Most of the buttons are the same as V+ though.


I've just noticed the other thread about the American remote. I'm also in the States the week after next, will follow that thread with interest.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I would also get a universal remote like the URC MX-500/800/850 or one of the harmony range, which is generally handy anyway if you don't have one.

Maybe we should petition Virgin to bring out a UK version of the US Keyboard bluetooth TiVo remote?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cyril said:


> Maybe we should petition Virgin to bring out a UK version of the US Keyboard bluetooth TiVo remote?


If they don't do that I hope a wireless keyboard will work via usb. Just bought one of these for £8 http://www.ebuyer.com/product/233152 already tried it on a HTPC and its really good.

Tivo being installed 15th so will try it on that then


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. That's the one I'm considering, if anyone can confirm that it will work.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Yep. That's the one I'm considering, if anyone can confirm that it will work.


I will know on Tuesday


----------

